
(2014)Silicon Valley's most celebrated CEOs drived down 100,000 engineers' wages - mike22223333
https://pando.com/2014/01/23/the-techtopus-how-silicon-valleys-most-celebrated-ceos-conspired-to-drive-down-100000-tech-engineers-wages/
======
wmeredith
DOJ estimates that $9 billion in wages were suppressed from 2005-2010.

